# New Member



## Bigun07 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys been looking for a solid board with some experienced guys. Been in the game for a while now an would like to share my input an learn a little bit as well!


----------



## brazey (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to the board! Pm if you have any questions


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 23, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*

*We know you?re only here for the tranny porn.*


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

